# Are video games just not fun anymore?



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 28, 2022)

Video games just don't feel fun anymore, it just feels stressful and like an extra step for me. I don't really know, I don't play games besides basic mobile games like Jetpack Joyride etc, anyone else feel the same?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2022)

I haven't played a video game in months. Video games ain't it anymore. Just a fad.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 28, 2022)

everything is relative to something , so it'll always depends of whats happening in your life , it may just not fit the style you are curently going through , maybe it doesnt mix well so it feel off . then there is the envy of playing witch usually come with something you anticipate so much but for those to be you need to be deep into something related to it . its all emotions driving you with what you think


----------



## Sylx3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Maybe it's not your thing anymore, I enjoy myself very much on every game I play. Sometimes I play an oldie, sometimes I play something that just came out, it's always fun in both case. If you enjoy yourself with mobile game (the only type of game I absolutely can't play : fun is subjective), that's your thing right now. It don't mean it won't change in the future though. 

The thing that I find not fun in modern video game : achievement/success/trophy. Nintendo has it right on that question : the game should give you an award for certain achievement, preferably usable IN the game, it shouldn't be a notif on the firmware of the system.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)

The fun ones are fun.
You might just not be in the mood for them lately, or are you finding yourself enjoying other stuff less too? Stress/depression can suck the fun out of life.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Video games just don't feel fun anymore, it just feels stressful and like an extra step for me. I don't really know, I don't play games besides basic mobile games like Jetpack Joyride etc, anyone else feel the same?


Yes, I feel the same. It started with the hollywoodism in games. There is no need for games being a replacement for movies, both are fine. And also I don't need lowest common denominator mass selling productions. Of course there is variety and if you look closely you will find something for you, but in general for me the spirit is gone. Same for movies and music. They need to let new/different talent taking charge a bit more to bring fresh winds and bring a little sunshine into pop culture in general.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 29, 2022)

I sometimes wonder if it's me or the games, but I do still sometimes come across ones that I get fully into like old times.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 30, 2022)

My tastes have changed, certainly. But that's the nature of games: the fun is in the learning. I've had my bunch of shooters, platformers, story driven games.I'm now mostly into puzzle games and(virtual) board games.

The only difference i find now between when i was young is that the trade off for better graphics has been a loss of depth. So the limelight is on games that are the equivalent of Michael Bay movies: explosions, emotions and recycled gameplay.
Now i don't ask to reinvent the wheel, but there are still plenty of incredibly good gems being made.
(hint: try dominion if you want a good free to play game)


----------



## soyboy (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't feel the same way. I play games because I enjoy them. There are times in the past where I have taken a break from gaming because I wasn't having fun.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jul 1, 2022)

I can't be bothered to play anything at all lately. I turn my system on play for like 5 minutes and then instant turn off... Old age must be kicking in


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

IDK what you guys are talking about, gaming rules. I've been spending a lot of time playing Ghost Recon Wildlands and Destiny 2 with my girlfriend and it's been a blast.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> IDK what you guys are talking about, gaming rules. I've been spending a lot of time playing Ghost Recon Wildlands and Destiny 2 with my girlfriend and it's been a blast.



Played Destiny / Destiny 2 nearly every day since it was released years ago. Now I'm burnt out and can't be bothered with the game at all. I don't agree with buying the same old reskinned content over and over again and then they remove content from the game that i and others previously paid for. Scummy tactics in my opinion. Definitely lost custom from me


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

VIdeo games are just one of several entertainment options, and entertainment takes a small portion of your life. Try new things, don't get stuck into something you stopped enjoying. And if you continue playing videogames, think about what made you stop enjoying the games you previously enjoyed, and look for other genres that give you what you haven't gotten.

I believe gaming has become stale, it's been the same experience for decades, publishers and gamers have been risk averse to really dive into new possibilities. That might contribute to that common feeling of lack of fun. This is, like, the 50th thread I've seen where someone asks why videogames aren't fun anymore.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 1, 2022)

From personal experience, I'd say you need something else to occupy your time. Not all of it, but just some of it.
The problem with videogames is that they can very easily become something you do just because it's what you've always done, and when you're playing them by rote, the fun easily drains away.

You don't need to give them up but I would advise looking for new ways to explore yourself and interact with the world. Try a new creative pastime or a sport or something. When you feel the pull back to playing videogames, you can answer that in your own time.

Me, I've fallen back in love with gaming by exploring old titles I never got to play back in the day. I have a kid (soon to be two) and a marriage these days so I don't have the serious time I used to have for gaming, so smaller chunks of games that still hook my interest are ideal. Hacking my 3DS has been like twelve Christmases worth of excitement for me.


----------



## SScorpio (Jul 1, 2022)

Time to take a break and try other hobbies for a bit.

Can I interest you in collected comic collections as omnibuses and OHC? That will take care of your extra income for a while.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 1, 2022)

Because a lot of games are the same. They don't try to do anything different. Always aiming for the safe bet.

That's why I look more to Indie games now days. They seem to try to risk it.
Take for example the latest Fire Emblem Warriors. They take already established characters, try to write some kind of crap story and paste the same tired old warrior formula. I try to enjoy it but I just can't at the moment.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 1, 2022)

When i get burnt out I usually force myself to not even have access to video games for a few weeks by staying off of the computer. I was on a hiatus with playing anything for about 6 months where i'd only play Team Fortress for about an hour every other week and now I'm finally getting interested in everything again. The heart definitely grows fonder in absence, having easy entertainment a click away just makes you less likely to utilize or crave it


----------



## leon315 (Jul 1, 2022)

im getting older, had to focus on other things which matter more in my life: such as money, job, relationship, and on healthy, simply can't draw any enjoyment anymore from any games......

All sort of things require a full rational energy&time investment, just *don't have enough left* to play games, forget those E-sport game, filled with energetic toxic kids.

Guess many people have my same thoughts, the only games i enjoy is Mario game, cauz all level are short and easy to beat, the music is also relaxing.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jul 1, 2022)

A lot of new games aren't designed to be fun, they are designed to be addicting and habit forming.  Watch out for those. There's a list of which bad techniques each game uses: https://www.darkpattern.games/

There are more great games now than at any point in history.  With the right emulator, all the old games can be played in glorious 4k, and with enough searching, you can find the gems that are still being released.  Figuring out what to play is difficult though.  A lot of times I'll just browse my Steam library for 30 minutes and then just go to sleep early.  There are apps for managing that though.  

During the pandemic, I did start to get bored with gaming in general when it was the only thing to do.  Now I'm back to enjoying it since there are other things I do too.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 1, 2022)

Pffft, have you played Shredder's Revenge??? Looooooadsa fun! 

But I guess even that kinda backs up your claim since tmnt is still a 90s game in every way so can it count towards a contemporary argument? It's new but... It's not! Still, loadsa fun tho!


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jul 2, 2022)

I go through phases like this, but I've found that it's more about the type of games I'm playing. If I'm not in the mood for high-stress, I'm not going to be playing Ninja Gaiden NES or Doom II on Ultra-Violence.

And as others have said, a lot of games aren't really meant to be fun anymore. They're just meant to trigger that "I'll play one more round" impulse to keep you playing the same damn thing for hours/days/weeks on end. So if this is your problem, try playing something that has an actual start and end.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jul 3, 2022)

Retroarch, the PS5's PS1 emulator, and Nintendo Online, and some of the recent retro game collections have rewind support.  I've been playing through some of the games that were too hard as a kid now.  Playing a hard game with no penalty for losing is actually a pretty relaxing experiance.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Jul 3, 2022)

pc woke crt and the march of the Anti West anti White is what is killing films tv games and of cause our home lands


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 3, 2022)

R3DRE111AVER said:


> pc woke crt and the march of the Anti West anti White is what is killing films tv games and of cause our home lands


Can confirm, once The Last of Us II released I woke up without a homeland. Big sad.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Jul 3, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Can confirm, once The Last of Us II released I woke up without a homeland. Big sad.


good game play SHIT Story


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2022)

As kids, everything is new and exciting. As we grow older, we've experienced more things and it's harder to get excited about something than it used to be. It's the same with anything, it loses a lot of its novelty when you have done it 100 times. It's just part of growing up.


----------



## El_Misterioso (Jul 14, 2022)

I think I'm not old enough to think that, or maybe it's because for different reasons I haven't entered the world of shooters, games with thousands of micropayments and DLC, EA, and Triple A games from different companies, the truth is I play anything As long as it's fun for me, I choose my games well because I don't have enough money to buy another if I didn't like the one I bought before or for microtransactions and DLC, there are several hidden gems out there, if you search well you will have fun, if you only stay with the Triple A I think that's why you think that.

If companies continue like this I think Indie games will be the only ones that innovate and are good, but that's fine, maybe companies need to learn the hard way.

The only company I trusted was Nintendo, but he also took the wrong path, if there is another main game of Mario or his star sagas, I will play it because I know that I will have something good.

And I also like to take risks, so I hope to try the next Sonic game, those games can be pure gold or garbage.

If you read this completely I give you my respects.


----------



## XDel (Jul 14, 2022)

I try to take up new hobbies, like mass murder for instance. Then after I am burned out on that, I return to gaming, or find another new and interesting hobby.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Jul 14, 2022)

El_Misterioso said:


> I think I'm not old enough to think that, or maybe it's because for different reasons I haven't entered the world of shooters, games with thousands of micropayments and DLC, EA, and Triple A games from different companies, the truth is I play anything As long as it's fun for me, I choose my games well because I don't have enough money to buy another if I didn't like the one I bought before or for microtransactions and DLC, there are several hidden gems out there, if you search well you will have fun, if you only stay with the Triple A I think that's why you think that.
> 
> If companies continue like this I think Indie games will be the only ones that innovate and are good, but that's fine, maybe companies need to learn the hard way.
> 
> ...


the DLC And digital only stuff will in the end fail as people will get sick of paying for nothing .. it will be like what happened in the 80 -game company's - Crashed and burned


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jul 14, 2022)

El_Misterioso said:


> If companies continue like this I think Indie games will be the only ones that innovate and are good, but that's fine, maybe companies need to learn the hard way.


It's already at this point for me. 90% of the games I buy and enjoy are indie. Five years ago it was only 50% at most.

But I grew up on 8 and 16-bit consoles, so a lot more indie stuff suits my tastes. I honestly don't think younger gamers will ever shift away from the overhyped AAA extravaganzas since advertising works so well on brainlets, and that's most people.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 14, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> It's already at this point for me. 90% of the games I buy and enjoy are indie. Five years ago it was only 50% at most.
> 
> But I grew up on 8 and 16-bit consoles, so a lot more indie stuff suits my tastes. I honestly don't think younger gamers will ever shift away from the overhyped AAA extravaganzas since advertising works so well on brainlets, and that's most people.


The thing with indies is that they do try new stuff, it may lead to nothing, it may lead to great things like cuphead or undertale.

Corporations don't take the risk, they deliver more of the same that gave them revenue in the past. That's why we have 10 From Software games that plays the same, we have a zillion of uncharteds, ubisoft-catch-the-tower-and-revel-map thing, a bunch of NEW super mario bros games, a ton of Forzas and Gran Turismos.

When a short circuit happens on corporations, and they do mess with a established formula, masterpieces happen. Sony did that when they messed with God of War formula, Nintendo did that when they messed up with Zelda formula. But those are rare exceptions.


----------



## spoggi (Jul 14, 2022)

I think video games have become to complicated 
the tutorials is often like 1 hour or longer. Games were better in the 1994-2000


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 14, 2022)

R3DRE111AVER said:


> pc woke crt and the march of the Anti West anti White is what is killing films tv games and of cause our home lands


It is not as prevalent in games though. Apparently there is a "non-binary" character in World of Warcraft and I noticed that about 50% of normal units in Wargroove (fantasy setting) have dark skin. But I can´t of many more examples.

I do not agree with the negative sentiment regarding games themselves (though I do have less patience for games in which I do not know where to go or what to do next), but which way the industry went as a whole (business models and mobile games, rejection of Wiimote)


----------



## dudeguy2022 (Jul 28, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Video games just don't feel fun anymore, it just feels stressful and like an extra step for me. I don't really know, I don't play games besides basic mobile games like Jetpack Joyride etc, anyone else feel the same?


I have been playing video games since I was very young, and they haven't lost touch with me.


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2022)

I spent about 2 hours trying to get into The Sims 4, and found it boring, it couldn't keep my attention, I hated it. Then I went to try The Sims 2, and ended up playing it for about 10 hours straight, stumbling away from my monitor after not realizing I'd played it for so long. I hadn't enjoyed a game like that in a very long time. 

And I have no nostalgia for TS2, either--it wasn't a game I grew up with. This one was just made purely better than the new one. So, not to sound like a boomer, but maybe find something more retro to experience?


----------



## SG854 (Aug 2, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> As kids, everything is new and exciting. As we grow older, we've experienced more things and it's harder to get excited about something than it used to be. It's the same with anything, it loses a lot of its novelty when you have done it 100 times. It's just part of growing up.


It's a good thing we die then. Life would be the same old boring life if we lived for a thousand years.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 2, 2022)

Chary said:


> I spent about 2 hours trying to get into The Sims 4, and found it boring, it couldn't keep my attention, I hated it. Then I went to try The Sims 2, and ended up playing it for about 10 hours straight, stumbling away from my monitor after not realizing I'd played it for so long. I hadn't enjoyed a game like that in a very long time.
> 
> And I have no nostalgia for TS2, either--it wasn't a game I grew up with. This one was just made purely better than the new one. So, not to sound like a boomer, but maybe find something more retro to experience?


Eh, it's just playing games in general feels boring


----------



## smilodon (Aug 2, 2022)

Video games are more fun than ever! You have so much more choice than before nowadays, so many releases and so many ways to play. You can do that pretty much everywhere with a smartphone. Back then you had to dive into a pile of shovelware to even find a good one to play, and most of them costed a lot of money too. Now you can find exactly what you want to play in seconds.


----------



## V800 (Aug 2, 2022)

Since I jailbroke my system, I've cared more for keep them updated with the latest releases and learning how to get the most of every single console than actually playing. I guess what I'm really into is challenging myself with difficult stuff.


----------



## Esdeath (Aug 2, 2022)

I like to play quick games like a few rounds of MW2 custom sever or doing a run in Slay the Spire, but I can‘t play rpg‘s or other big story games anymore because of the huge time investment. Really miss the good old days during summer break where me and my friend ran around in GW2 exploring and doing fun stuff.

Also I believe there to be too many games on my pc and consoles, it just doesn’t feel special anymore and the „wow“ factor when starting a new game is nearly non existent, more like been here done that.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 3, 2022)

- how I feel about the gaming industry of late


----------



## nWo (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh it's not the videogames. The problem are the developers, the greedy and lazy ones. 

I am a videogamer since 1991, and yes, since then, there are fun videogames and trash videogames. But from a few years to now, there is a "formula" with games being basic, micro transactions and online. That's the xray from modern games and to be honest, it is indeed sad. 

So, in a nutshell: Videogames are fun depending on your mood, the kind of game you want to play, and how much developers really put effort into it or is just a cashgrab.

Good news is, there are still a few good games every now and then. 

Go with the games that bring you happiness, and experiment a few new ones from time to time.


----------



## mrparrot2 (Aug 4, 2022)

Perhaps It is not the games that are not fun anymore but rather our age that is showing up. I grew up with a N64 and almost every game I pick up there was Fun. The Playstation 2 era was even better. But when I got a xbox360 everything was looking so repetitive and boring that I very often switched back to N64 or PS2.

My cousin, which was yonger than me, grew up with a PS2 and found the xbox360 to be awesome.

But I also see that there is Very little development In videogame technology recently. Sure there is raytracing but It doesnt seem to me as impressive as the media says.


----------



## KitChan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hollywoodism, zoomerism, dumbing downism, overblown hype engines, rushed releases and terrible microtransaction systems plague too many games these days.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 4, 2022)

I cannot believe that in the year of our lord 2022 someone really deadass typed "Zoomerism" with their keyboard, looked at their post, and consciously said "Yep, I wanna say that on the internet, no one will think I sound fucking deranged."


----------



## Tsukiru (Aug 7, 2022)

There's a wide variety of genres in games, some of which don't get any spotlight from AAA or similar developers. I don't play much recently, settling with "just not for me." Of course with certain trends being recent it feels really stale or unpolished. I've had more fun or interest in older titles, but if that still feels stressful or boring maybe you've just lost interest? Which is fairly normal.


----------



## Milenko (Aug 7, 2022)

All I play now are games that can be played in bursts, like Binding Of Isaac, Dead Cells, Slay The Spire etc. Couldn't imagine getting invested in a story, idk if my attention span is gone or I'm just not interested anymore


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 9, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Video games just don't feel fun anymore, it just feels stressful and like an extra step for me. I don't really know, I don't play games besides basic mobile games like Jetpack Joyride etc, anyone else feel the same?


I can admit I have plenty gaming hardware but I barely ever touch a video game.  I like to mod and I like to own interesting electronics.  It's good to be able to pick up a game once in a while tho'


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2022)

I felt the same way, I cared more about learning how the console worked.  I've slowly gotten back into games, very slowly.  I beat platinumed tales of arise for ps5, beat dragon quest Xi (still can't beat the main bonus boss) on the switch, and I'm currently playing tales of berseria (think I'm close to the end).  Played a few other games here and there.  That's the extent of my gaming over the past 15 years or so.


----------



## Korozin (Nov 1, 2022)

Late response, and probably not adding much- but here I go anyways.

I think a large amount of it has to deal with the fact that people don't design / make their games with fun in mind anymore. Now they follow statistics and formulas based on what they surmise the people would like, which lets face it, it isn't always largely accurate- which this can lead to some major fails.

Take old Nintendo for an example, they used to design their games with the specific intention of making something they thought was fun, well written, and over-all a good experience. It wasn't largely fueled by the desire for just monetary gain or publicity, rather creating an experience anyone can enjoy. Now look at modern Nintendo, you can clearly see that the fundamental ideals have changed, they are now more focused on Profit and pumping out what they think will be the next big thing without actually taking into consideration what they believe to be a _good _or _fun _experience.

A lot of it also has to do with the fact that a large amount of people who began gaming started off in these times when user enjoyment was actually the focus of development, and now that it's changed you can see the drastic differences in quality and experience. We have good graphics and engines now, sure, but you can have the best looking game in the world and still not be entertained the same way as you were by, take a random example: _Sonic 3. _Since you've experienced better times in gaming, it's only natural to become more detached as it deteriorates.


----------



## squabbled (Nov 2, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Video games just don't feel fun anymore, it just feels stressful and like an extra step for me. I don't really know, I don't play games besides basic mobile games like Jetpack Joyride etc, anyone else feel the same?


i go up and down: i'll play a real game like once a day for like 30 minutes and just kinda stop then will play non stop something, usually team fortress 2, minecraft, or some steam game i get a total obsession on. just step back and then it'll come back, at least for me. also, alternate what games you're playing a bit, i get burned out of one game after a while and move onto another.


----------



## ChanseyIsTheBest (Nov 2, 2022)

In my experience when video games weren't fun any more for me a while back they are now it was because I was playing too much. When you have more hobbies and stuff going in your life they become more enjoyable because too much of one thing can get boring.

Also I think broadening your horizon within games - there's genres lately I never thought I would be into like shmups and 1st person shooters but now I like them.

I think for a lot of people they get to a point enjoy everything outside the game i.e. the community, the news, the happenings but don't actually enjoy playing. When we obsess about this stuff which I would call metagaming we lose sight of having fun. 'I need to play the best game of the year', 'I need to finish x games this year', 'I need to maximise my currency in this F2P by playing daily'.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 4, 2022)

Fell out of love with gaming a bit ago.  Bought an XB1 and sold it after 2 weeks.  My mate has just recently bought my switch and I'm considering selling my Quest 2.  I still like to stay up to speed on releases etc, but I just don't have the bug anymore.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 21, 2022)

I have kind of lost interest for video games for quite a long time now, been busy with so many things with life. I've been thinking of maybe playing something new for a change, perhaps an RPG or a game that I have never played before.


----------



## realtimesave (Nov 30, 2022)

Piracy syndrome is when you have copied too many games and don’t know what to play. Seen it happen a lot.


----------



## Cnotesdip (Dec 1, 2022)

Last system I had was a Xbox the previous generation, I recently picked up the switch having fun playing the Mario games there’s a thrill in ending the game after you end it at that point to me it become boring


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 1, 2022)

you aren't looking in the right places if you think gaming isn't fun anymore.


----------



## ereb (Dec 1, 2022)

So since we're on GBAtemp I think we can make a few assumptions.

Many of us grew up playing games since at least the GBA, for one thing we've now reached adulthood where our interests change.
A lot of us played a lot of Nintendo. The era under Iwata was definitely different than it is now. Consoles made under him were attempts to be more social (from pictochat to miiverse) and the blue ocean strategy, which focused on low-skill and party games, which tend to be more replayable in my opinion.
Since the 2000s the game industry has changed. Just as the internet has been definitively shown to run on ads, the money has been found to be microtransactions and subscriptions (90% of profit comes from 10% of people seems to be the new stage of capitalism, Disney World for example has fully embraced this principle). MMOs have died unless you live in China or Korea, the idea of logging into a world of avatars just isn't interesting anymore (as Zuckerberg is finding out the hard way). Outside of mobile games consoles have returned to the 90s, you get a standard controller and one screen, so motion, stylus, and dual screen games have died. There tends to be about three different art styles, hi-res snes, vague mobile cartoon/anime, and photorealism. Open world and endless customization has continued to conquer from Mario to Zelda.

In other words the video game industry has matured, they've found what is profitable and will endlessly rehash this for us. We will always get more of the franchises we love and there will occasionally be something genuinely new, but this is it for awhile I think. I imagine this is how some people felt in the later years of the 2600 before the NES launched.

As well something new for us is the internet as skinners box. It has been redesigned to be uniquely addicting (for surveillance capitalism and advertising) and has destroyed our sense of time or enjoyment ("no one is ever bored, everything is boring"). If you used to spend 5 hours a day gaming or pulling out your ds at lunch break but now spend 5 hours browsing reddit, twitter, discord, or refreshing news feeds or whatever then hopefully this message might make you want to reconsider your time.

Anyway these are my thoughts, maybe I'm wrong. We are getting older but the world we grew up with is also gone. I know there's a lot of old people who believe video games became uninteresting with the launch of the n64 and hoard games from the 80s, so perhaps we're just reaching their stage. These days I either spin up Mario Kart to play with friends while chatting or alone I'll pull out some nostalgic favorites to play for a half hour or so.

Edit: also the internet has killed couch co-op gaming or lan parties, which I'm sure a lot of people's fondest memories are from.


----------



## dudeguy2022 (Dec 2, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> Piracy syndrome is when you have copied too many games and don’t know what to play. Seen it happen a lot.


That's why I don't pirate video games.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Dec 2, 2022)

I can say I no longer eat, sleep, and breath video games like I did when I was young. Also now that we are in the era of extremely powerful hardware, it's less exciting because each game system doesn't have it's own unique graphics processor, sound chip, limitations, strengths, and the like that made them stand apart from one another. I.E. There was a distinct experience playing between a Genesis, Super NES, and Turbo Graphics 16, like there had been between the Atari XL/XE series and the Commodore 64/128. These days I just build a PC and stick a graphics card in there, and if I want console gaming, I of course buy Nintendo because Nintendo has that way about their approach that Sony and Microsoft have a hard time capturing. Besides the story lines in the so called adult systems don't appeal to me. I don't want to see current social trends like lesbianism and such crammed into my game. I want my game to escape with, I want to hang out in the mushroom kingdom with Peach (not the movie variant) and try to forget the world that I'm stuck in. As for all the gore, guts and stuff, well I grew up on horror movies starting in 1979, and have experienced Mortal Kombat and all that stuff as it released so absolutely NOTHING is shocking any more, and I'm not at all interested in this game of "let's see what boundaries we can cross next.", which seems to be all this present culture lives for these days.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2022)

I don't think video games aren't fun anymore, but a lot in the industry have been exploiting their customers and making games feel predatory, unfinished, and lacking in fun. A good chunk of games in recent years have been stripping back on features, unlockables, and other elements that made gaming fun, then selling them back to the users. This has made the experience of gaming extremely lacking and even feel like a financial drag if you want to pay for all of the removed content. Features like unlockables have been shoved into predictory practices like lootboxes and microtransactions. Even just getting outfits in games often requires real money or so much grinding that it makes what little fun there is start feeling like a chore. This is far worse in AAA games, which have taken every practice and milked them to the most extreme. Even Nintendo isn't immune to predatory practices that have started staining their first-party games. Simply put, I think what's causing games to not feel fun is that companies behind them have decided to make them into passive income instead of enjoyable products.


EldritchPenumbra said:


> social trends like lesbianism


I hope we see more lesbians in games now.


----------



## Shape (Dec 3, 2022)

Videogames and fun are totally separate words and concepts so, no, videogames are not fun. You can EXPERIENCE fun while playing a videogame.

But good luck with that. Virtually all games (video, handheld, board, tabletop included) have been simple products designed to exploit you, the consumer, for maximum profit at minimal value for at least the previous ten years. 90% sub-optimal garbage that elicits no joy.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2022)

I hate how hand-holdy games are these days, especially the Pokemon games beyond Gen 2 or 3. But Pokemon is it's own can of worms, as romhacks ramp up difficulty and balances. But in general, yeah... Most games protect and guide you a bit too much. Just shut the hell up and let me explore!!!


----------



## TomSwitch (Dec 3, 2022)

If you want fun go to school and do what the teachers asked. Video games are for those who want to work hard and have no life.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2022)

personally, I feel somewhat overwhelmed in games, or rather mostly the open world ones.  I don't know if there's a certain path I should follow, so I guess I like linear games that have a direction of going here, then here, etc.


----------



## TomSwitch (Dec 4, 2022)

Recent trend in game that I don't appreciate. Talk too much. Some don't even give you option to skip. For those that does you have to choose totally no story ( no option to just have a little ). Fishing, cooking, farming, some even force you to do it. Forcing you to run around talking to NPC and press A until your thumb sore ( if you were given the option to do so to speed it up a little )

In the good old days they just don't let you save ( to force you to play ).


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 4, 2022)

moderators really should just let the topics go in any direction they should go in, even if they're off topic.  sometimes it can be really funny where things end out if you just let things go in any direction that they need to.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Dec 4, 2022)

As someone who played video games since the NES era, video games somewhat don't excite me as much anymore due to several circumstances

- As I got older, my preferences and priorities in life changes, sometimes even if I say I would play video games later, both my mind and body can't and refuses to take part on the activity, it sucks getting old, my enthusiasm for video games gradually declines as years goes by, my passion and mind are no longer in the same page because more important matters takes priority

 Starting from PS3, I gradually got annoyed how games are played and launched for the following reasons

- Game data needs to be installed before playing a game? what the heck is this?! It's a video game console not a PC, just inserting a disc is no longer enough to boot a game and play immediately, not fun at all

- DLC practices especially on fighting games, god, I miss the times where secret characters and bonuses can be unlocked just by finishing arcade mode for every standard character, and now I need to buy characters and costumes with real denomination in order to add something on the roster? unlocking in-disc bonus content is now just a thing of the past and was replaced by scummy microtransactions, gaming is no longer rewarding, which is bullcrap! 

- System software updates where you need to update the console software version just to play the latest games, up to the 6th generation of game consoles this was not a thing, software updates relies on internet connectivity so if you don't have an internet connection you're basically screwed and in a slim chance, software updates also causes performance instabilities on either the game being played or the console itself which is a hit or miss, sigh, I just want everything simple, turn on the console, insert a disc, sit on my couch and just play immediately, waiting for several more minutes just because of an update before starting a game sucks

- The Quick Time Events system are over frequently used on games nowadays, you die countless times on games not because you made a wrong maneuver but because you just pressed the wrong button, pressed it late or too fast or because the button is broken while watching a movie disguised as a game, which is stupid.

- Buying video games during first day launch is not as exciting anymore compared during the PS1 era, because day one release of games lately are usually riddled with bugs, severe lack of content, abuse of season passes and DLC, and worse, intentionally made like a demo rather than a full product release in order to milk it's consumers for several more years by releasing crumbs of game content until developers get bored adding more content on it and move on to the next installment, back in the 1980's up to 2008-2010, games are sold as a one full product containing bonus hidden contents which can be unlocked and was reasonable for it's retail price, unfortunately that practice is also an ancient history due to human greed, nowadays I usually wait for 4 years before I buy a game when developers release their ultimate, deluxe or complete editions or whatever they call their games which is not a big deal.

-- And one of the biggest reasons I'm gradually losing interest on video games is the internet itself, gone are the days that you need to buy a video game magazine just to keep up with the latest updates regarding game title release dates, game reviews (which only came from the publisher's point of view, but hey, it's fun reading them though) and game developer interviews, there's something about that era that makes everything exciting because information is not at your immediate disposal and sometimes when you discover a game secret first before your friends, classmates, and gaming buddies, they won't stop nagging you until you spill the beans, (still remember a time someone treat me to a free lunch because of a game secret code, haha!) unlike today where the internet has everything from video playthroughs and such which can be accessed in an instant which takes out the fun, suspense and surprises for a few things. 


These are my two cents opinion, Thanks for reading


----------



## Shape (Dec 7, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> moderators really should just let the topics go in any direction they should go in, even if they're off topic.  sometimes it can be really funny where things end out if you just let things go in any direction that they need to.


I believe that's what the Edge of the Forum is for.



HippyJ3 said:


> ...As someone who played video games since the NES era, video games somewhat don't excite me as much anymore...


Tremendous credentials, let's hear what you have to say.



HippyJ3 said:


> ... DLC practices especially on fighting games, god, I miss the times where secret characters and bonuses can be unlocked by finishing arcade mode for every standard character, and now I need to buy characters and costumes? with real denomination? no more unlocking secrets for playing? gaming is no longer rewarding, which is bullcrap!  ...
> 
> ... And one of the biggest reasons I'm gradually losing interest on video games is the internet itself, gone are the days that you need to buy a video game magazine just to keep up with the latest updates regarding game titles being released, reviews and dev interviews, there's something about that era that makes everything exciting because information is not at your immediate disposal and sometimes when you discover a game secret first before your friends, classmates, and gaming buddies, they won't stop nagging you until you spill the beans ...



These. These points. It's insane how quickly information spreads in 202X. Information saturation is destroying my own ability to enjoy entertainment. Back in the day, everything shipped as one game with secret unlockables. The product itself was fun. The industry was bottling and selling fun itself. Once 202X came, the video-games industry's product has become dopamine content.


----------



## Ivorran (Dec 9, 2022)

No, i don't think so. In my opinion videogames are still about fun and new experiences. I actually like how Christopher Judge sad in TGA today that videogaming does a lot of for those who want to escape reality(escapism) and to explore non-real worlds


----------



## Tad24 (Dec 28, 2022)

When I was a kid, every game gave me pleasure. But now I want to play only the best games, and not all of them I like so much. Unfortunately, as I get older, I lose interest in games.


----------



## Subzero100 (Dec 28, 2022)

They haven't been fun in years, and alot of them dont even compare to the old 2d games that were on the snes or nes.


----------

